# PC piepst 2x mal beim Einschalten und zeigt kein Bild



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

von gestern auf heute weigert sich mein PC Bild am Monitor zu zeigen. Wenn ich ihn einschalte macht es Piep - Pause - Piep. Was will mein Pc damit sagen?

Ich habe mal Grafikkarte rausgenommen und versucht mit Onboardgrafik anzuschalten, kein Bild. RAM mal ausgewechselt, auch nichts.

Was kann es noch sein?

AMD Phenom II X2 555 CPU
Radeon HDhttp://forum.chip.de/# 5770 Grafikkarte
Corsair Builder Series CX430 Netzteil
ASUS M2N68-AM Mainboard
4GB Geil RAM

Ich wär für jede Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

Da die Beep-Codes vom Bios abhängen:

http://www.administrator.de/BIOS_Beep-Codes.html


----------



## Mitzushi (23. Februar 2011)

Das kommt darauf an, welches Board oder besser BIOS du nutzt.
Die Piep-Geräusche stellen einen Code da, der dir genauer sagt, was defekt sein könnte bzw. was der Gute bemängelt.
Jedoch haben die BIOS-Versionen verschiedene Codes.
Schau am besten mal hier nach: 
http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm oder suche bei google am besten nach Beepcodes.

Edit: k, da war jemand schneller. ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Das hab schon geschaut. Parityfehler. Wie gesagt, RAM ausgebaut und anderes rein, bringt nichts. Ist ganzer Mainboard am Arsch?

/e Ich hege sowieso schon lange die Vermutung, dass an unserem Stromnetz irgendwas nicht stimmt...Wieso liegt jetzt ein total verrissener Kondensator auf dem Boden vom Gehäuse? Hab ich gerade entdeckt
WAs für ein BIOS ich hab weiß ich leider nicht...hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie draufgeguckt. Und jetzt kann ich es leider nicht mehr herausfinden.


----------



## forteanine (23. Februar 2011)

Tamagochi?


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Es sind nicht die 4 GB ramchips gemeint, sondern die onboard speicher


----------



## Xentavo (23. Februar 2011)

moin 
sowas ähnliches hat ich au ma 
bei mir war die cpu überhitzt hab mir das ma genauer angeguckt und mein lüfter war komplett verstaubt 

is ne sicherheitsfunktion damit die cpu nicht durchbrennt 
gruß


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Xentavo schrieb:


> moin
> sowas ähnliches hat ich au ma
> bei mir war die cpu überhitzt hab mir das ma genauer angeguckt und mein lüfter war komplett verstaubt
> 
> ...




Hat bei ihm nichts mit der CPU zu tun. Er schreibt ja, 2 piepser. Da sein ASUS bord ein AMI Bios hat, stehen 2 Piepser für den Parity Check in der Base Memory. Also, schliessen wir daraus, Mainboard austauschen.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Kühler rotiert fast lautlos und davor habe ich mit Speedfan geschaut. 40°c einwandfreie Temperatur. 

Was sind denn "Onboard-speicher"?

Und wie gesagt, ist doch nicht normal dass ein Kondensator von heute auf morgen einfach vom Mainboard abfällt, wie passiert sowas?
/e verdammte scheiße mein PC ist am arsch und morgen kommt rift raus AHHHH ENRAGE -.-


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Was sind denn "Onboard-speicher"?

http://de.wikipedia....neller_Speicher


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Bist du auch ganz sicher dass das am Mainboard liegt? Weil möchte nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben, falls es doch nicht das ist...


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

2x Kurze Beep:


> Parity Error: POST fehlerhaft (eine der Hardwaretestprozeduren ist fehlerhaft); den korrekten Sitz aller RAM-Module überprüfen; überprüfen ob Ihre Module ECC bzw. Paritätsprüfung unterstützen; falls der Fehler weiter besteht, vom Händler die Module überprüfen lassen.



1x lang, 1x kurz:


> Hauptplatinenfehler: schwerwiegender Fehler auf dem Motherboard; versuchen Sie die Überprüfung der Taktrate von CPU; bei ATX-Boards lässt sich der PC in der Regel nicht mehr über den Taster auf der Vorderseite ausschalten.



Welches von den 2 ist es denn?


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Also, ich bin mir sicher, dass es im unteren 64k bereich des Speichers liegt, dass steht so bei den Beep codes, für AMI bios, welches du auf deinem Bord drauf hast, laut ASUS  Ausserdem hast du ja gesagt, du hast die RAMs mal ausgetauscht. Also kann es nur das Board sein, sollte jemand anderer Meinung sein, ich hab ein offenes Ohr. 



P.S: Das du das board nicht austauschen willst, ist mir schon klar. Ich würde dir ja empfehlen Garantie zu checken und evt PC oder Board zur Reperatur zu geben. Was aber heist, Headstart ade.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Die beide Signale sind gleich lang, aber ich weiß nicht ob die kurz oder lang sind, weil ich noch nie lange Piepe gehört habe.

Von daher tippe ich eher auf 2x kurz.

/e Ahja und wie geht denn sowas kaputt bzw. wie kann ich sowas in Zukunft vermeiden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

Die geposteten Beep-Codes sind die vom AMI-Bios 

Da es auch 2 verschiede Versionen von den "2x beep" gibt, wollt ich halt noch wissen, welche Version es ist.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Ne also ich würde schon sagen das sind kurze, dauern vllt ne halbe Sekunde.

War wieder typisch, dass mein PC vor irgendein besonderes Ereignis kaputt geht, war schon bei Cataclysm so, dass ein Tag davor PC gar nicht angegangen ist.

Ich werde morgen ein Mainboard von einem nahen Laden besorgen...

Achja und vergiss Garantie...mit hardwareversand hab ich absolut kein Bock zu reden...was das für ne Schlacht war, als mein Vorgängerpc kaputt ging und ich es einschickte.

edit2: Lustig dass bei einem Spiele-forum mehr und bessere Antworten kommen als bei Chip. Eine Antwort dort war "Ramslot pusten" lol.


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> edit2: Lustig dass bei einem Spiele-forum mehr und bessere Antworten kommen als bei Chip. Eine Antwort dort war "Ramslot pusten" lol.



oO Kannst ja mal probieren, vielleicht ist ein Kontakt verstaubt  Aber ich glaub nicht das es etwas hilft.


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Hmm, hab gerade nochmal was gefunden, evt liegt es doch nicht am Mainboard, auf Bioscentrale sind die codes nicht eindeutig, es gibt für 2 kurze Pieper, 2 Fehlerquellen. Mal weiterkucken. ^^





2 shortMemory parity errorA memory parity error has         	occurred in the first 64K of RAM.  The RAM IC is probably bad



2 shortPOST FailureOne of the hardware testa         	have failed


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde das erstmal überprüfen lassen bzw selber mal säubern (aussaugen/ausblasen), bevor Du evtl. unnötig Geld in ein neues Mainboard investierst.
Denn wie kaeptniglo schon die Töne erklärte, sieht es eher nach nem RAM-Riegel ~ oder RAM-Sockel - Fehler aus.
Da braucht nur Dreck oder ein Fussel im Slot zu sein.

Wenn ich mal Probleme mit nem RAM Riegel hatte gab es immer 2 gleichlange Piepser.
Das ist beim jetzigen Asus , war beim AsRock und dem davorigen Uralten immer dasselbe.

Piepser vom Mainboard klingen in der Regel anders, wie schon oben beschrieben.

greetz


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn wie kaeptniglo schon die Töne erklärte, sieht es eher nach nem RAM-Riegel ~ oder RAM-Sockel - Fehler aus.




Dann eher am Sockel, da er ja die RAMS schon ausgetauscht hat  Blase das zeugs doch mal richtig durch. ^^


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Was du vielleicht mal machen könntest. Du hast sicher 2x 2GB ram auf dienem Board, so wie das aussieht. Nimm mal 1 Riegel Raus, teste den andern. Falls das problem wieder auftaucht, steck den Riegel in den anderen Slot und teste den Riegel nochmal. Wenn der RAM Riegel nicht geht, probier es nochmal mit dem anderen. Wenn einer geht, ist ein Ram kaputt. Wenn beide Ram auf dem gleichen Slot gehen, aber auf dem anderen nicht, wird wohl was mit der Halterung nicht in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Aber wie soll denn Staub in den Slot reinkommen? Die RAM-Riegel saßen bombenfest, ich musste die schon richtig reinquetschen. Naja hab nochmal kräftig reingepustet, bringt nichts. Sehe auch keinen Fussel, Dreck oder sonst was.

/e Ich habe für einen Komplett-PC 2x 2GB Ram gekauft. Ich habe dann mal den vorher mitgelieferten No-Name-1GB-Riegel reingemacht, macht aber keinen Unterschied. Von daher würde ich eigentlich RAM-Defekt ausschließen.


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Aber wie soll denn Staub in den Slot reinkommen? Die RAM-Riegel saßen bombenfest, ich musste die schon richtig reinquetschen. Naja hab nochmal kräftig reingepustet, bringt nichts. Sehe auch keinen Fussel, Dreck oder sonst was.
> 
> /e Ich habe für einen Komplett-PC 2x 2GB Ram gekauft. Ich habe dann mal den vorher mitgelieferten No-Name-1GB-Riegel reingemacht, macht aber keinen Unterschied. Von daher würde ich eigentlich RAM-Defekt ausschließen.



Ich denke auch nicht, dass da dreck reingekommen ist, aber lieber mal auf nr sicher gehen.  Hast auch schon 1 Riegel, abwechselnd in den Slots getestet?


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, die LEDs am RAM leuchten auch, scheint also Saft reinzukommen.

Aber wenn ich Mainboard austausche, gehen dann dadurch auch alle meine Daten ausser Windows auf der Festplatte verloren? Ist mir nämlich passiert, als ich die Festplatte in einen anderen PC reinmachen wollte.


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ja, die LEDs am RAM leuchten auch, scheint also Saft reinzukommen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich Mainboard austausche, gehen dann dadurch auch alle meine Daten ausser Windows auf der Festplatte verloren? Ist mir nämlich passiert, als ich die Festplatte in einen anderen PC reinmachen wollte.




Es geht nicht um den Saft der Ram, sondern um die Kontrolle der 2 RAM slots.

Wenn du das Mainboard austauscht gehen keine Daten verloren, was aber passieren kann, das Windows nicht mehr Starten will und du da bisschen Hand anlegen musst.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, hilft nicht. Hast du noch Ideen? Ansonsten muss ich halt auf gut Glück ein neues Mainboard probieren... Vielleicht iegts ja gerade an dem ausgefallenen Kondensator?


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Also im moment hab ich keine Idee mehr. ;(


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Februar 2011)

Bin ich denn alleine mit der Annahme, dass etwas bei unserer Stromversorgung nicht stimmen könnte? Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelsen, dass Spannungsspitzen den CPU hochjagen. Das dürfte wohl aber auch bei anderen Komponenten gelten oder? Wenn ja, kann man da was machen lassen? 

Achja und damit wir uns verstehen: Der PC macht wirklich nur ZWEI mal piep. Nicht erst einmal und dann pause und dann 2x.

/edit 2: Ich hab jetzt BIOS-batterie rausgemacht für ne Minute und neu rein, jetzt macht er Pip....pippip. Was hat der jetzt fürn prob? oO


----------



## OldboyX (23. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Bin ich denn alleine mit der Annahme, dass etwas bei unserer Stromversorgung nicht stimmen könnte? Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelsen, dass Spannungsspitzen den CPU hochjagen. Das dürfte wohl aber auch bei anderen Komponenten gelten oder? Wenn ja, kann man da was machen lassen?
> 
> Achja und damit wir uns verstehen: Der PC macht wirklich nur ZWEI mal piep. Nicht erst einmal und dann pause und dann 2x.
> 
> /edit 2: Ich hab jetzt BIOS-batterie rausgemacht für ne Minute und neu rein, jetzt macht er Pip....pippip. Was hat der jetzt fürn prob? oO



1 lang, 2 kurz Grafkkartenfehler


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2011)

Hier nochmal der Link zu den AMI-Bios-Fehlern:
http://www.bios-info.de/4p92x846/amsignal.htm


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Kann aber kein Grakafehler sein, da ich ihn ausgebaut habe.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Kann aber kein Grakafehler sein, da ich ihn ausgebaut habe.



Die Graka ist ausgebaut und du wunderst dich wieso der PC nicht startet?

Erm?


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Graka ist ausgebaut und du wunderst dich wieso der PC nicht startet?
> 
> Erm?



Erm...war die Antwort jetzt ernst gemeint? Informier dich bitte, bevor du mich flamen willst. Und selbst da scheinst du nicht so der Meister zu sein.


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2011)

hast du mal optisch überprüft ob ein Kondensator auf dem Board fehlt 

nicht unwahrscheinlich das es an diesem liegt


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Ja da lag einer auf dem gehäuseboden. Ich weiß aber nicht wo der war, aber ich habe eine vermutung.
Ich lade später ein bild von der stelle hoch bin grad mit handy unterwegs. An der stelle sind halt 2 füße für Kondensator, die so aussehen als ob da auch einer drin war. An dem kondensator gibt es
Spuren die so aussehen als hätte man da mit ne pinzette rumgezogen. Also langsam glaube ich dass man da absichtlich ein kondensator rausgezogen hat, damit der pc langsam an überspannung (oder? Kenn mich da nicht aus) stirbt, damit man einen neuen kauft...


----------



## Aldaria (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Graka ist ausgebaut und du wunderst dich wieso der PC nicht startet?
> 
> Erm?




Omg, wieso sollte eim Computer nicht ohne Grafikkarte starten können?


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Also da ich nen roten Kreis gezeichnet habe...Vor allem der links unten kommt mir so komisch vor. Wie gesagt die Beine sehen aus, als ob da auch ein Kondensator dran war. Der Kondensator ist wie gesagt total verrissen, sieht aus wie wenn man da mit einem Werkzeug rumgezogen hatte. Hier ein paar Bilder von der vermuteten Stelle und Kondensator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Bilder vom Kondensator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Naja ich mein wenn er jetzt tatsächlich 1x lang und 2x kurz Piep= Grakafehler, obwohl keine Graka eingebaut ist, dann nehme ich an der ganze Mainboard ist wohl am Sack was?


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Erm...war die Antwort jetzt ernst gemeint? Informier dich bitte, bevor du mich flamen willst. Und selbst da scheinst du nicht so der Meister zu sein.



Du drückst dich sehr unklar aus. Ich hab dir den Bios Fehlercode rausgesucht obwohl man dir den Link schon auf der Seite vorher geposted hat. Dann gibts du in einem Einzeiler bekannt du hättest "ihn" ausgebaut (ohne dabei zu sagen wovon du nun redest).

Wenn du die Grafikkarte ausbaust, bekommst du den entsprechenden Fehlercode. Das ist doch wohl mehr als nur logisch und sollte auch dir einleuchten.

Gibt es noch eine genauere Angabe zu dem Mainboard? Alle Bilder die ich im Internet zu ASUS M2N68-AM Mainboard finde haben an der von dir markierten Stelle mindestens 4 Kondensatoren verbaut. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wieso jemand mit einem Werkzeug einen Kondensator vorsätzlich abreißen sollte, eventuell gab es einen Unfall beim Zusammenbau? 

Prinzipiell kannst du ja versuchen das Ding wieder anzulöten mit entsprechendem Equipment (falls das dein PC ist und du gern bastelst). Wenn du das für jemand anderen machst, dann wechsel das Mainboard, unterm Strich wenn du anfängst hier mit Fummelarbeit und 3h reinspuckst lohnt das schon alles nimmer. Mainboard wechseln und gut ist. Nach allem was ich jetzt weiß, fehlen da aber wie gesagt mehrere Kondensatoren als nur der eine.

PS: Ahnung hab ich genug, aber danke 

@ Aldaria

Bios Fehlercode + siehste nix ohne Graka, je nach Bios ist das auch stopcode. Kann sein, dass der PC trotzdem hochfährt aber das bringt dann herzlich wenig.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du drückst dich sehr unklar aus. Ich hab dir den Bios Fehlercode rausgesucht obwohl man dir den Link schon auf der Seite vorher geposted hat. Dann gibts du in einem Einzeiler bekannt du hättest "ihn" ausgebaut (ohne dabei zu sagen wovon du nun redest).
> 
> Wenn du die Grafikkarte ausbaust, bekommst du den entsprechenden Fehlercode. Das ist doch wohl mehr als nur logisch und sollte auch dir einleuchten.
> 
> ...



"Kein Grakafehler, da ich ihn ausgebaut habe" 
"ihn" bezieht sich wohl offensichtlich auf die Grafikkarte...also bitte...

Und nur weil ich meine Grafikkarte ausbaue, muss er deswegen noch lange kein Fehlercode piepen...

naja aber wenn ich mir die Bilder im Inet auch mal so ansehe, fehlt da tatsächlich die komplette Reihe an Kondensatoren an meine vermutete Stelle. Und da ich auch nach der Komplett-einzellegung meines PC nur diesen einen Kondensator gefunden, ist jetzt ja wohl klar, dass da schon vor dem Versand zu mir etwas passiert sein muss. Da sind nämlich nur halbe, ganze oder gar keine Beine dran an der Stelle. "Magiieee...."

Ich werde mir jetzt nen neuen Mainboard kaufen und einfach hoffen, dass es an den Kondensatoren liegt (oder halt der Lieferant). Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, warum er dann in diesem Zustand 3 Monate gelaufen ist.

/Edit: Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Wer deutsch spricht, hat von "der Grafikkarte" (außer im Genitiv) noch nie was gehört.

Im übrigen: Ich kann dich beruhigen, wenn der Kondensator nicht mehr auf dem Board ist, ist das Board definitiv Elektroschrott. Dann weißt du auch, wo dein Fehler herkam. Dass er dir dann ein Grafikfehler-Piepsen gibt, kann durch aus sein. Wenn du die Leitungen verfolgst, auf denen der Kondensator saß, landest du irgendwo im Bereich des PCIe-Slots.


----------



## Aldaria (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Aldaria
> 
> Bios Fehlercode + siehste nix ohne Graka, je nach Bios ist das auch stopcode. Kann sein, dass der PC trotzdem hochfährt aber das bringt dann herzlich wenig.



Nagut, ich muss mich anderst ausdrücken, nicht jeder PC benötigt eine Grafikkarte. Server kommen ganz gut ohne klar.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, das hab ich erst im Nachhinein bemerkt. Auch wenn in dem Satz "Kann aber kein Grakafehler sein, da ich ihn ausgebaut habe." keine Interpretationsmöglichkeit übrig bleibt.

Nur komisch, dass er erst nach dem Neueinsetzen der Mainboardbatterie den Grakafehlercode bringt...vorher hat er nur einmal gepiept, d.h. "RAM-Fehler".
Egal neues MB schon bestellt...

Übrigens: Durchaus schreibt man zusammen.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und nur weil ich meine Grafikkarte ausbaue, muss er deswegen noch lange kein Fehlercode piepen...
> 
> ...



Doch klar, muss er und weil du mir ja auch so "nett" gekommen bist geb ich das mal zurück: Wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüßtest du das.



> naja aber wenn ich mir die Bilder im Inet auch mal so ansehe, fehlt da tatsächlich die komplette Reihe an Kondensatoren an meine vermutete Stelle. Und da ich auch nach der Komplett-einzellegung meines PC nur diesen einen Kondensator gefunden, ist jetzt ja wohl klar, dass da schon vor dem Versand zu mir etwas passiert sein muss. Da sind nämlich nur halbe, ganze oder gar keine Beine dran an der Stelle. "Magiieee...."
> 
> Ich werde mir jetzt nen neuen Mainboard kaufen und einfach hoffen, dass es an den Kondensatoren liegt (oder halt der Lieferant). Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, warum er dann in diesem Zustand 3 Monate gelaufen ist.
> 
> /Edit: Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben!



Ich denke da stehen deine Chancen gut, dass es am Mainboard lag.



> Danke für den Hinweis, das hab ich erst im Nachhinein bemerkt. Auch wenn in dem Satz "Kann aber kein Grakafehler sein, da ich ihn ausgebaut habe." keine Interpretationsmöglichkeit übrig bleibt.



Hmm. In deinem Satz gibt es leider sehr viel Spielraum für Interpretationen, denn
a) "ihn" ist ein Reflexivpronomen
b) das Bezugswort ist in deinem Satz überhaupt nicht vorhanden (außer du meinst, dass du "den Grakafehler" ausgebaut hast - was auch wenig sinnvoll wäre)
c) falls es sich auf "die Grafikkarte" beziehen soll, dann hast du den falschen Genus gewählt
d) selbst wenn du die Grafikkarte meinst, dann ist es aber eben genau der vorhersehbare Fehler, den ein Bios nunmal ausgibt wenn man keine Grafikkarte einbaut

Insgesamt könnte es ja egal sein, doch wenn du dich falsch und undeutlich ausdrückst musst du dafür nicht andere Leute blöd anmachen.



> Nur komisch, dass er erst nach dem Neueinsetzen der Mainboardbatterie den Grakafehlercode bringt...vorher hat er nur einmal gepiept, d.h. "RAM-Fehler".



In der Tat komisch, aber eventuell durch Fehlercode-Prioritäten (i.e. Grafikkarte overrules RAM) erklärbar. Was ich wirklich äußerst merkwürdig finde ist, dass an deinem Mainboard Kondensatoren fehlen.



			
				Aldaria schrieb:
			
		

> Nagut, ich muss mich anderst ausdrücken, nicht jeder PC benötigt eine Grafikkarte. Server kommen ganz gut ohne klar.



Klar, meine Pauschalaussage war insofern auch falsch. Hatte nur den vorliegenden Fall betrachtet.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> /edit 2: Ich hab jetzt BIOS-batterie rausgemacht für ne Minute und neu rein, jetzt macht er Pip....pippip. Was hat der jetzt fürn prob? oO


Die Batterie so lange rauszunehmen, ist keine gute Idee.
Normalerweise nimmt man sie nur für max 10 Sekunden raus.

Beim Rausnehmen wird das Bios wieder werkstellig(?) hergestellt.
Nimmt man die Batterie zu lange raus können Schäden entstehen, die nicht mal so eben wieder im Bios umgestellt werden können.

*ps*. @ OldboyX

Wenn ich meine GrakA wieder ausbaue, ohne eine Neue einzusetzen bekomme ich keinen Fehlercode.

greetz


----------



## HorstFeratu (24. Februar 2011)

Da liegt ein Kondensator im Gehäuse rum und du fragst dich echt noch, was nicht stimmen könnte? Respekt vor deiner Blauäugigkeit.  (Da kann es ja nur das MB, die Grafikkarte oder evtl. eine Soundkarte sein.)
Wenn meine Deckenleuchte auf dem Fußboden liegt, dann prüfe ich sicherlich nicht, ob der Lichtschalter defekt sein könnte.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Batterie so lange rauszunehmen, ist keine gute Idee.
> Normalerweise nimmt man sie nur für max 10 Sekunden raus.



Sorry, aber Schmarrn. Das macht gar nix.



> Beim Rausnehmen wird das Bios wieder werkstellig(?) hergestellt.
> Nimmt man die Batterie zu lange raus können Schäden entstehen, die nicht mal so eben wieder im Bios umgestellt werden können.



Hä? Ich frage mich wie solche Märchen entstehen. Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist ein Verlust aller Bios Einstellungen - bei jedem Einschalten wird wieder mit Standardeinstellungen aufgewartet.



> *ps*. @ OldboyX
> 
> Wenn ich meine GrakA wieder ausbaue, ohne eine Neue einzusetzen bekomme ich keinen Fehlercode.
> 
> greetz



Falls du eine Onboard Grafikkarte hast(oder wie bei den neueren Intel eben eine die mit der CPU auf demselben Die sitzt), kann das gut sein. Ansonsten bezweifle ich das einfach mal (besonders auch in Anbetracht deines Wissens über das Bios, die Batterie und die Werkseinstellungen). Ohne Grafikkarte sollte es normalerweise den entsprechenden Fehler geben.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Doch klar, muss er und weil du mir ja auch so "nett" gekommen bist geb ich das mal zurück: Wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüßtest du das.



Sorry, aber wer hat denn angefangen mit anderen Leuten blöd anmachen? Wenn du dein Post nicht als "blöde Anmache" verstehst, dann solltest du dir schleunigst einen anderen Spachstil anschaffen, ganz ehrlich. Auch wenn ich sehr dankbar über deine Hilfe bin.

Das mit dem Entfernen der Batterie war ja auch nur ein weiterer Lösungsversuch, und mir ist im klaren, dass da absolut nichts passieren kann ausser Werkseinstellungen (was ich auch geplant hatte).

Und OldBoyx: ich habe ein Onboard-Graka, deswegen haben wir unseren Geplänkel hier. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du so deine Komponenten suchst, aber mittlerweile sollte doch in unsere Zeit auf jedem Mainboard ein Onboardgraka...davon gehe ich jedenfalls aus, das ist seit Beginn meines (wenn auch durchschnittliches) Wissens um den PC so. Das Ausbauen der Grafikkarte war selbstverständlich geplant im Verdacht, die Graka sei tatsächlich kaputt (was sie aber nicht ist).

Und OMG sorry Leute wegen Rechtschreibung, im Internet gebe ich eig absolut NULL Wert drauf, ebenso möchte ich nicht viel Zeit mit Wählen von Worten verbringen und formuliere alles so knapp wie möglich.



> In der Tat komisch, aber eventuell durch Fehlercode-Prioritäten (i.e. Grafikkarte overrules RAM) erklärbar. Was ich wirklich äußerst merkwürdig finde ist, dass an deinem Mainboard Kondensatoren fehlen.



hardwareversand.de = b-ware und so. Mir kommt da ein mulmiges Gefühl hoch...will gar nicht wissen, wo die die anderen Komponenten so herhaben...



> Da liegt ein Kondensator im Gehäuse rum und du fragst dich echt noch, was nicht stimmen könnte? Respekt vor deiner Blauäugigkeit.  (Da kann es ja nur das MB, die Grafikkarte oder evtl. eine Soundkarte sein.)
> Wenn meine Deckenleuchte auf dem Fußboden liegt, dann prüfe ich sicherlich nicht, ob der Lichtschalter defekt sein könnte.



Dann lass uns doch mal an deinem Wissen teilhaben und sag uns, woran es noch liegen könnte, anstatt solche halbe Statements zu bringen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer hat denn angefangen mit anderen Leuten blöd anmachen? Wenn du dein Post nicht als "blöde Anmache" verstehst, dann solltest du dir schleunigst einen anderen Spachstil anschaffen, ganz ehrlich. Auch wenn ich sehr dankbar über deine Hilfe bin.



Bei den meisten komme ich mit meinem Sprachstil ganz gut klar. Die sind aber auch nicht so knausrig mit Informationen.



> Das mit dem Entfernen der Batterie war ja auch nur ein weiterer Lösungsversuch, und mir ist im klaren, dass da absolut nichts passieren kann ausser Werkseinstellungen (was ich auch geplant hatte).



War nicht an dich gerichtet, außer du bist hier mit 2 verschiedenen Accounts unterwegs.



> Und OldBoyx: ich habe ein Onboard-Graka, deswegen haben wir unseren Geplänkel hier. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du so deine Komponenten suchst, aber mittlerweile sollte doch in unsere Zeit auf jedem Mainboard ein Onboardgraka...davon gehe ich jedenfalls aus, das ist seit Beginn meines (wenn auch durchschnittliches) Wissens um den PC so. Das Ausbauen der Grafikkarte war selbstverständlich geplant im Verdacht, die Graka sei tatsächlich kaputt (was sie aber nicht ist).



Zum Einen hast du das nicht erwähnt und zum Anderen gibt es nach wie vor genügend Mainboards ohne Onboardgraka. Insgesamt aber nur ein weiteres Indiz für ein kaputtes Mainboard.



> Und OMG sorry Leute wegen Rechtschreibung, im Internet gebe ich eig absolut NULL Wert drauf, ebenso möchte ich nicht viel Zeit mit Wählen von Worten verbringen und formuliere alles so knapp wie möglich.



Und nochmal stelle ich dir die Rute ins Fenster, dass du dann nicht erwarten kannst, dass man dich versteht und wirst mit entsprechenden Antworten rechnen müssen. Du kritisierst meinen Schreibstil und legst selbst weder wert auf korrekte noch präzise oder gar umfangreiche Problembeschreibung.




> hardwareversand.de = b-ware und so. Mir kommt da ein mulmiges Gefühl hoch...will gar nicht wissen, wo die die anderen Komponenten so herhaben...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Habe 3 Rechner von dort und alle Komponenten waren A-Ware und in Ordnung. Der Zusammenbau jedoch lässt Wünsche offen (bei meinem hatte man vergessen die Festplatte anzustöseln, bei einem Kumpel hatte man die zum Mainboard gehörige Soundkarte in den falschen PCIe Slot verbaut, etc.) was aber bei 15 &#8364; (für mich) absolut verständlich ist. Man bekommt was man bezahlt (i.e. einen Azubi der noch dazu wahrscheinlich extrem harte Zeitlimits für einen Rechner aufgebrummt bekommt und am Ende wird das Teil im Stress zusammenschustert).

Das wurde hier aber auch schon zur Genüge diskutiert und wer auf einen ordentlichen Zusammenbau wert legt, sollte eben bei (z.b.) Alternate bestellen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Und OldBoyx: ich habe ein Onboard-Graka, deswegen haben wir unseren Geplänkel hier. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du so deine Komponenten suchst, aber mittlerweile sollte doch in unsere Zeit auf jedem Mainboard ein Onboardgraka...davon gehe ich jedenfalls aus, das ist seit Beginn meines (wenn auch durchschnittliches) Wissens um den PC so.



Seit wann bitte hat jedes Mainboard eine OnBoard Grafikkarte, wo kommt den dieses "Fachwissen" her?





Kindgenius schrieb:


> Und OMG sorry Leute wegen Rechtschreibung, im Internet gebe ich eig absolut NULL Wert drauf, ebenso möchte ich nicht viel Zeit mit Wählen von Worten verbringen und formuliere alles so knapp wie möglich.



Sorry, aber ich hab im Gegenzug keine Lust Leuten zu antworten die sich nichtmal 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen können einen lesbaren Text zu schreiben, obwohl sie es könnten. Wer Hilfe will soll auch gefälligst so schreiben dass man nicht erstmal ne Stunde braucht um den Sinn zu verstehen, ansonsten soll er seine Probleme alleine lösen.




Kindgenius schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de = b-ware und so. Mir kommt da ein mulmiges Gefühl hoch...will gar nicht wissen, wo die die anderen Komponenten so herhaben...



Wo kommt den nun wieder diese Weisheit her? Noch mehr Unsinn den du verbreiten möchtest?


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Februar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Seit wann bitte hat jedes Mainboard eine OnBoard Grafikkarte, wo kommt den dieses "Fachwissen" her?
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber ich hab im Gegenzug keine Lust Leuten zu antworten die sich nichtmal 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen können einen lesbaren Text zu schreiben, obwohl sie es könnten. Wer Hilfe will soll auch gefälligst so schreiben dass man nicht erstmal ne Stunde braucht um den Sinn zu verstehen, ansonsten soll er seine Probleme alleine lösen.
> ...




Ich überlegte, ob es nötig ist, auf deine Kinderkacke zu antworten. Ich habe mich für ja entschieden, auch wenn das Thema eigentlich schon längst erledigt ist.

Ich habe ja gesagt, dass mein Wissen rund um den PC durchschnittlich ist und gestern habe ich gelernt, dass eben nicht jedes Mainboard eine OnBoard-graka hat.
Daher gibt es absolut keinen Grund, warum du mich mit diese Tatsache immer noch niedermachen solltest.

Zu deinem 2ten Absatz möchte mal sagenn: Fail. 
In diesem Thread musste genau EINMAL nach Informationen (auch wenn indirekt) nachgefragt werden, und zwar, ob mein Mainboard denn eine OnboardGraka hat aufgrund meines Geplänkels mit OldBoyX wegen der Grakafehler-code vom BIOS. Da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass jedes Mainboard ein Onboardgraka hat und OldBoyX dies widerlegte, was ich auch eingesehen habe, hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt.

Ebenso dürfte meine Problembeschreibung auch ausführlich genug sein, vieles wurde wie gesagt nicht nachgefragt.
Daher gibt es auch hier absolut keinen Grund, warum du mich damit niedermachen solltest.
Und auf deine Hilfe kann ich sowieso verzichten.

Natürlich kann ich nicht komplett beweisen, dass hardwareversand B-Ware ausliefert, aber wieso klebt auf einem Seriennummerkleber auf meinem Mainboard ein anderes Seriennummerkleber drauf? Wieso fehlen schon ab der Lieferung 2 Reihen Kondensatoren auf meinem Mainboard (ich habe wie schon gesagt nur eins gefunden)? Ware, die Fehler aufweisen oder gebraucht sind, sind für mich B-Ware, basta. Es wurde schon oft in Erfahrungsberichten und Tests geschrieben, dass hardwareversand B-Ware ausliefert. Einer hat dort angerufen und direkt nachgefragt, warum die mit B-Ware handeln, zuerst hat man gezögert zu antworten, danach dann doch neutral ausweichend erklärt. Und das ist für mich Beweis genug.

Und ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei dir für deinen sehr informativen Post bedanken. Auch wenn nur wie schon gesagt Kinderkacke drin war.
@ OldboyX

Dass hardwareversand PCs selten ordentlich zusammenbauen habe ich nichtmal angesprochen und darüber zu diskutieren stand auch nicht auf meiner Todo-liste. 

Ich gebe dir mal alles zurück:
Zwischen



> Die Graka ist ausgebaut und du wunderst dich wieso der PC nicht startet?
> 
> Erm?



und



> Wenn die Grafikkarte ausgebaut ist, ist es normal, dass BIOS eine Fehlermeldung bringt, ausser, du hast eine Onboardgraka.



gibt es einen *gewaltigen* Unterschied. Wieso und wo der Unterschied liegt, dürfte auch dir einleuchten.

Und ich wiederhole mich nochmal: Die Diskussion um meine Rechtschreibung ist nur entfacht, weil ich das Pronomen "ihn" bei der Grafikkarte angewendet habe. Das habe ich auch eingesehen, ich habe mich für den Hinweis bedankt, Thema für mich erledigt. Dass du dann auch mit der Grafikkarte geantwortet hast, möchte ich mal nur nebenbei anmerken. Desweiteren finde ich es absolut lächerlich, dass hier noch weiter darüber diskutiert wird.

Im Internet bzw. in einem Forum ist es für mich irrelevant, ob man erstklassig mit Rechtschreibung schreibt. WIE man etwas schreibt, das zählt für mich. Und letzteres gilt nicht nur in einem Forum.



> Bei den meisten komme ich mit meinem Sprachstil ganz gut klar. Die sind aber auch nicht so knausrig mit Informationen.



Bei den meisten komme ich mit der Fülle meiner gegebenen Informaionen ganz gut klar. Die antworten mir aber auch nicht so muffig.


Da das Probleme sich zumindest für den Moment erledigt hat, melde ich mal diesen Thread als erledigt+unnötige rumgespamme an.
Achja Nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben. Und macht euch keine Mühe mir zu antworten, ich werde das Thema ganz bestimmt nicht mehr anlesen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ihr euch weiter unterhaltet, achtet bitte auf den Stil.


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

Was verstehst du denn unter B-Ware?

Ich hab meinen letzten PC bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt, und eigentlich waren die Teile alle in Ordnung.
Wo ich negatives gehört habe, ist beim Zusammenbau. Da soll z.B. Alternate professioneller arbeiten. Da kostet der Zusammenbau aber auch entsprechend mehr.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2011)

B-Ware is Quatsch klar gibs ausgewiesene Teile aber ansonsten alles i.O.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2011)

hab zwar auch erst 2 Teile bei HWV bestellt aber da war alles ok und Originalverpackung

argh Edith is ne tolle Erfindung


----------



## Fàtálity (26. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Bin ich denn alleine mit der Annahme, dass etwas bei unserer Stromversorgung nicht stimmen könnte? Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelsen, dass Spannungsspitzen den CPU hochjagen. Das dürfte wohl aber auch bei anderen Komponenten gelten oder? Wenn ja, kann man da was machen lassen?
> 
> Achja und damit wir uns verstehen: Der PC macht wirklich nur ZWEI mal piep. Nicht erst einmal und dann pause und dann 2x.
> 
> /edit 2: Ich hab jetzt BIOS-batterie rausgemacht für ne Minute und neu rein, jetzt macht er Pip....pippip. Was hat der jetzt fürn prob? oO




Also das Spannungsspitzen den CPu hochjagen hab ich noch nie gehört. Erstens sollte jedes halbwegs gute Netzteil nen Überspannungsschutz haben und dazu kommen noch die Spannungswandler neben dem CPU die sowas auch abpuffern können. 

Ich Tippe mal wie die meisten hier auf ein Defektes Mainboard. Wenn die Northbride was abbekommen hat (überhitzung oder sonst was) dann können die Speicherbänke nicht mehr richtig angesprochen werden. 
Wobei mir der Kondensator den der TE erwähnte bissel komisch vorkommt. Evtl is der einfach geplatzt weil zu heiß geworden oder überlastung. Schau mal auf dem Mainboard ob du Iwo ne stelle findest wo der herkommen könnte. Sollte der wirklich vom Board kommen kannst mit sicherheit nen neues kaufen. Wobei man bei sowas um einen Hardware austausch eh nicht rumkommen würde.


----------



## Fàtálity (26. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Batterie so lange rauszunehmen, ist keine gute Idee.
> Normalerweise nimmt man sie nur für max 10 Sekunden raus.
> 
> Beim Rausnehmen wird das Bios wieder werkstellig(?) hergestellt.
> ...


Quatsch man kann das Bios so lange von der Batterie trennen wie man lustig ist. 

Das Ladeprogramm ist bei heutigen PCs Teil des BIOS, das in einem speziellen Speicherbaustein, dem EPROM oder bei neueren Modellen meist in einem Flash-Speicher abgelegt ist, deren Speicherinhalt jeweils auch ohne Stromversorgung erhalten bleibt. Beide sind vollständig unabhängig von einer Energieversorgung. 

Nach 10 Sek wird das Bios Lediglich auf seine Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt was man auch beschleunigen kann (fals man keine lust hat 10 sec zu warten) in dem man die Batterie rausnimmt und die beiden Kontakte in dem Batteriefach mit einem Schraubenzieher Kurzschließt. Dadurch wird die restliche Spannung sofort abgebaut und man kann die Batterie wieder einsetzen und spart sich somit 10 sek warten. (Schädlich ist dies NICHT!)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich überlegte, ob es nötig ist, auf deine Kinderkacke zu antworten. Ich habe mich für ja entschieden, auch wenn das Thema eigentlich schon längst erledigt ist.



Wenigstens hast du diesemal in ganzen verständlichen Sätzen geschrieben, geht doch.

Ansonsten brauch ich wohl zu dem restlichen Unsinn deines Posts nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## OldboyX (26. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> ...
> @ OldboyX
> 
> Dass hardwareversand PCs selten ordentlich zusammenbauen habe ich nichtmal angesprochen und darüber zu diskutieren stand auch nicht auf meiner Todo-liste.



Das habe ich nur deshalb zur Sprache gebracht, weil du eine viel gewichtigere Unterstellung vorgenommen hattest, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann (von wegen B-Ware usw.). Stattdessen habe ich von einem möglichen Problem bei Hardwareversand berichtet, das hier im Forum schon bekannt ist (weil es schon einige Fälle gab) und auch mir persönlich aus eigener Erfahrung bereits bekannt ist. Mitunter könnte dies auch für deinen Fall relevant sein (eventuell hat ja jemand beim Zusammenbau den Kondensator umgebogen und er war deshalb schon vorbeschädigt etc.). Da gibt es keinen Grund, gleich wieder pampig zu werden . Kleiner Tipp fürs nächse Mal: Wenn dir etwas nicht relevant erscheint - einfach überlesen!



> Ich gebe dir mal alles zurück:
> Zwischen
> 
> 
> ...



Lies einfach mal von Anfang an durch, wie du so vorgehst in deiner Fehlerbeschreibung und wie klar es wird, was du bei deinen jeweiligen Wortmeldungen nun schon unternommen hast und was nicht. Angefangen hatte die Sache damit, dass ich dir einen sachdienlichen Hinweis zu einem Fehlercode gab, den man dir eigentlich schon verlinkt hatte (da hättest du auch ruhig selbst nachschauen können). Daraufhin kam dann der berühmte vielsagende Einzeiler von dir und entsprechend wurde dann von mir darauf geantwortet.

Insofern kannst du dir nach wie vor immer noch nur an die eigene Nase fassen. What goes around comes around...



> Und ich wiederhole mich nochmal: Die Diskussion um meine Rechtschreibung ist nur entfacht, weil ich das Pronomen "ihn" bei der Grafikkarte angewendet habe. Das habe ich auch eingesehen, ich habe mich für den Hinweis bedankt, Thema für mich erledigt. Dass du dann auch mit der Grafikkarte geantwortet hast, möchte ich mal nur nebenbei anmerken. Desweiteren finde ich es absolut lächerlich, dass hier noch weiter darüber diskutiert wird.
> 
> Im Internet bzw. in einem Forum ist es für mich irrelevant, ob man erstklassig mit Rechtschreibung schreibt. WIE man etwas schreibt, das zählt für mich. Und letzteres gilt nicht nur in einem Forum.



Ich habe mit einer Frage geantwortet und dazu noch mit einem ratlosen "Erm?" unterstrichen, dass mir überhaupt nicht klar ist, was du überhaupt meinst/willst. Wie schon wiederholt gezeigt wurde, ergibt dein Satz keinen Sinn, egal wie man ihn liest.

Wie relevant für dich ein korrektes Deutsch ist, ist zudem einfach nebensächlich. Wer sich nicht um einen ordentlichen Sprachgebrauch bemüht, der kann nicht erwarten, dass er richtig verstanden wird. Der von dir angeblich so viel geschätzte "höfliche Ton" ist übrigens von Anfang an in allen deinen Ausführungen wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden. 




> Bei den meisten komme ich mit der Fülle meiner gegebenen Informaionen ganz gut klar. Die antworten mir aber auch nicht so muffig.



Da ich schon allein hier nicht der einzige bin, der deine Angaben etwas chaotisch findet solltest du vielleicht den Fehler bei dir suchen.



> Da das Probleme sich zumindest für den Moment erledigt hat, melde ich mal diesen Thread als erledigt+unnötige rumgespamme an.
> Achja Nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben. Und macht euch keine Mühe mir zu antworten, ich werde das Thema ganz bestimmt nicht mehr anlesen...



Kein Problem, man hilft ja gern. Die Hilfe ist übrigens umso besser, je präziser die Fehlerbeschreibung ausfällt. Zudem spart das beiden Parteien Zeit.


----------

